# Finding your horse at night in a hilly pasture



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I taught mine to come to the fence when I whistle. lol 
Whistle, and a little treat or grain when they finally decide to come in. Or always whistle at feeding time.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree, have him come to you whether it dark or light out side! That's the easiest way. Make your presence an inviting one! Catch him, give him a carrot. Stand a few feet away, catch and carrot. Back away, call, catch then carrot. Eventually stand by the fence, call, catch and carrot. Be careful with other horses in the pasture, eventually they all start thinking their name is the same as your horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep, call his name or a generic "Come On!" and then rattle the feed bucket. This can be started at feeding time, even if he is at the barn.

At least your horse has a good name to be screaming at the top of your lungs. Nothing like calling out the new horses old barn name Habibi "HA-BEH-BEH!!! BEEE BEEE!"


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually have been trying to instill coming when called, but it's a little tougher when he's on green pasture! He REALLY wanted to come when I called him when he was on dirt, but he was afraid of the other horses pushing him out if they were at all between he and I. The horses here already know I don't really want anything to do with him, and usually once I'm in sight and call he'll come.

I bought a dog whistle awhile ago that I was intending on using for that purpose. Also I'll be buying more expensive treats. They cost more, but they DID get him into the trailer without too much fuss while the apple wafers did not lol!


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

i used to have this problem too, i could look for 15-20 min and not find the 15 horses out in a HUGE hilly pasture, I just started bringing a flash light bc my horse wont stop his eating for nothing!


----------



## OhBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

My old barn was the same way, 50 open acres of hills and not a horse in sight. Something I've learned after being there enough was our herd had a routine. In the morning they're in the front and by late evening they all huddle in the back corner. If you didn't know any better, you'd go nutty thinking a black hole ate all the horses. 
It really helps after dark too, since like you said "if they aren't within 50ft of the gate, good luck!" At least you would have a general idea of where they are.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

My boys are at home...but they always come running when called. They equate being called with food or treats.

That's probably the easiest way to get them to come when called...


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

I had the same problem when Buddy was at a barn and stable about three years ago. 


The problem with getting him to come when I called or whistled -- other horses would respond and come too. As a matter of fact, seemed as if most of the time, Buddy would ignore me and other horses would come to me. :neutral:


I never got around to putting anything on him to find him at night, but since then I have seen things for dogs collars that you clip onto the collar and when you turn it on, it is a light that blinks on and off. I did get some for my dogs and I can see them anyplace on our 1 acre fenced in yard. I wonder if that would for horses?


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Reflective tape on a BREAKAWAY halter would work just fine!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Or reflective tape on turnout sheet or flymask


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

itsjustme said:


> ... but since then I have seen things for dogs collars that you clip onto the collar and when you turn it on, it is a light that blinks on and off. I did get some for my dogs and I can see them anyplace on our 1 acre fenced in yard. I wonder if that would for horses?


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Reflective tape on a turnout-sheet or halter, or teaching them to come when caught.

My mare lives by herself in a 15 acre pasture at home. One night, we played spotlight in the pasture with some friends. It was humorous how my horse, associating coming when she heard/sniffed/saw me with treats and exercise, followed me around the entire night. It made hiding difficult, that's for sure!


----------

